# Casting Practice "Lure"?



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

I live a good ways from the beach, but warmer weather has made me want to get out and practice casting. What do you use for dummy "lure" when practicing on dry land? How do you "rig" it? Thanks! Denny


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Depends on what lure you are trying to practice on, I have removed the hook off a sting silver and chucked it on the field to see how far I was getting it.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

nuts, bolts etc.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I use a baseball, drill bout 1/8th hole, run some mono, say something like 80lb test, attach a barrel to the out end, and about 1/0 treble to the other. pound the hook into the ball and you are set to go. Weighs bout 5oz and does not get stuck in the mud, sod grass or sand and is easily retrieved. Also due to the ball etc the aerodynamic do not allow for a loooong cast, but lets you practice your tech..... salt


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I cut an x-shaped hole in a tennis ball and then pushed a 5oz pyramid sinker in it. From there, I have a coastlock swivel connected to the weight and my line tied to that. Works pretty well in that it doesn't mire down in the mud.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Field hockey ball works also ... bright color and made of hard rubber ... attach about the same way


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SALTSHAKER said:


> I use a baseball, drill bout 1/8th hole, run some mono, say something like 80lb test, attach a barrel to the out end, and about 1/0 treble to the other. pound the hook into the ball and you are set to go. Weighs bout 5oz and does not get stuck in the mud, sod grass or sand and is easily retrieved. Also due to the ball etc the aerodynamic do not allow for a loooong cast, but lets you practice your tech..... salt


Yep I do the same, Field Hockey and Base Balls. I use 100lb mono and 1/0-2/0 trebel. You can also add 1oz egg sinkers as well. I have base balls from 5-8 oz.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DennyR said:


> I live a good ways from the beach, but warmer weather has made me want to get out and practice casting. What do you use for dummy "lure" when practicing on dry land? How do you "rig" it? Thanks! Denny





Cdog said:


> Depends on what lure you are trying to practice on, I have removed the hook off a sting silver and chucked it on the field to see how far I was getting it.


Sorry, I took your "lure" a little to litteraly. When I am just casting on the field I use a 8oz sinker. When I want to get ready for a trip I tie on a drum rig and use a chunk of plastic bait(Half a shad etc) to simulate 8and bait.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

8 oz or any size sinker by it's self really is kinda ruff to reel in ... couple times early in the early with the ground soft I've almost have had to have a shovel to dig the sinker out ... some type of ball is easy to reel back ... easy to see in flight ... and with the extra aero drag it's more like fishing distance 

when reeling in a ball make sure to get the line on nice and tight ... easy to get loose line on the reel with the ball bouncing around ...and then birdsnest it or break it off on the next cast ... and I always use a fishing type shock leader ... 3-4 turns on the reel and the correct drop with 50-60 pound shock leader


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I practice with in-line trolling sinkers only because I have a ton of them ranging from 3oz to 24oz. Because they're torpedo shaped they retrieve easily without getting caught in the grass. We have a local football field down the street so I stand at one goal post and cast to the other - 300' away. This gives me a pretty accurate indication of the distance. I think it's a good idea to practice year round and work towards mastering a few different techniques.


----------



## rock74 (Oct 9, 2009)

i use tennis balls, baseballs, and lacrosse balls when i go somewhere that i dont have the distance to toss lead also the balls are good when the ground is soft like surfchunker stated its amazing how deep the lead goes into the ground.


----------

